# elements bath & body



## leillani (Sep 9, 2010)

which scents have you used and would recommend?


----------



## ilove2soap (Sep 10, 2010)

Some of my favorites in cp soap from Elements are: Amber Musk, Lovespell, and Sandalwood Vanilla (oob SV smells awful, but is much better in cured soap).  Secret Garden in my opinion was just ok (smelled heavily of lily to me).  Balsam and Citrus is nice and strong and the scent held up great in cp, but no women liked the scent-I guess it is kinda manly smelling.  Did not like Tranquil Waters for soapmaking. It riced badly and had to stick blend into submission. It also smelled like chemicals after a 4 week cure.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 10, 2010)

Their Green tweed is fabulous in CP, I also soap the Lavender and Manuka Honey fragrance its great to soap seems to slow the trace and you can achieve a beautiful white with some td. The Honey L 'Occtaine type is nice too I find kids especially are drawn to it. My latest that I am loving is the Baby bath type yummo :0)


----------



## leillani (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions!! I was thinking of trying a few since their shipping is not too high. One that caught my eye is the lavander martini, have you tried that one Lyn?


----------



## honor435 (Sep 13, 2010)

honey pachouli, and tuscan lace, I did not like the lav maruska. their brown sugar fig ie really good also.


----------



## lauramw71 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got an order from them.  Loving the free samples!!!  I got clean sheets (OOB YUM!), Cider Snap (oh this is FANTASTIC!  made scent rocks with this.. autumn scent all the way!), Orange Bundt Cake - i think (OOB oh my, it kind of smells like vomit.. lol), and Vanilla Sandalwood (I am NOT liking this OOB, it smells like urine).  
I don't make soaps, just lotions and the such and air freshners.  I am hoping the Vanilla Sandalwood will be better once i put it in a lotion.  I try not to judge too much oob, but since i don't make soaps, there really isn't a whole big change after putting fo's into lotion.  But I'll see once I start to play with it!
Oh, I got a free sample of Apple Cobbler Delight it's DELISH!!!  Very nice for room sprays!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 14, 2010)

Haven't soaped the Lav Martini but intend on adding to my next order so will let you know............Elements is a great supplier :0)


----------

